#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  About paper manufacture

## A.Venugopal

Friends ,



Enclosed is a pdf file on the paper Industry . It tells you how to a paper mill is set up

VenugopalSee More: About paper manufacture

----------


## kasi123

thks sir

how r u ? nice to c u sir

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thanks dear Mr Kasi, I am fine and how are U? 

Regards

Venugopal

----------

